# axixtech torrent or legion



## thejudges69 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm in the market for a fullsize LED lightbar and I'm thinking about the axixtech brand. I've got some pricing on the torrent 54" bar, all amber and the legion 54" bar all amber and I'm looking for feedback. I put a post on the lightbars forum regarding feedback and everyone on there is die hard whelen so I'm not really getting anything back in regards to reviews. anyone on here running these bars, if so how are they performing and have you had issues, I want to hear it all, good and bad.


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

Axixtech has a good Product for so called budget bars. Personally i like the Legion unless you need the ability to run 2 colors i.e. plowing and also using for vol ff. 

Ive installed legion bars and imho if your roof mouning it. I always go an pick up a set of the whelen justice strap kit. Im not fond of axix's universal mounts


----------



## thejudges69 (Jan 28, 2010)

countryboy1365;1471185 said:


> Axixtech has a good Product for so called budget bars. Personally i like the Legion unless you need the ability to run 2 colors i.e. plowing and also using for vol ff.
> 
> Ive installed legion bars and imho if your roof mouning it. I always go an pick up a set of the whelen justice strap kit. Im not fond of axix's universal mounts


I'm solid mounting it, so straps won't be necessary, thanks for the info tho.

I like the appearance of the torrent and the pricing I've got has been great so I'm more then likely going with it. The legion didn't seem as bright as the torrent also.


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

We got a fully loaded 49" torrent all amber bar for our new truck last year and are happy with it so far. It is plenty bright, has lots of features, and seems well made for the price. Had a little condensation on the inside of the lens a few weeks after we got it, but seemed to evaporate quickly and haven't seen any since. I like everything about it much better than the legion. Also, if you upgrade all of the modules on the legion, I believe it costs almost as much as a torrent. IMO it looks like a cheap justice knockoff, and not as well made as the torrent or justice. One last note, axixtech has changed the programming for mode 1, and last I checked had not updated the installation guide (we found this out when we got it installed). It now only turns either the front or the rear of the bar on not both. IE of the 20 or so patterns it says it has, the first half are for the front and second half are for the rear. If you have a need for front or rear cutoff, this is actually a good thing as it eliminates a switch. However if you are trying to use as few switches as possible, and don't need a cutoff, you will want mode 2 as it turns the whole bar on. Mode 3 is the same as 2 only it flashes td/alley lights. Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## thejudges69 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thor78;1471209 said:


> We got a fully loaded 49" torrent all amber bar for our new truck last year and are happy with it so far. It is plenty bright, has lots of features, and seems well made for the price. Had a little condensation on the inside of the lens a few weeks after we got it, but seemed to evaporate quickly and haven't seen any since. I like everything about it much better than the legion. Also, if you upgrade all of the modules on the legion, I believe it costs almost as much as a torrent. IMO it looks like a cheap justice knockoff, and not as well made as the torrent or justice. One last note, axixtech has changed the programming for mode 1, and last I checked had not updated the installation guide (we found this out when we got it installed). It now only turns either the front or the rear of the bar on not both. IE of the 20 or so patterns it says it has, the first half are for the front and second half are for the rear. If you have a need for front or rear cutoff, this is actually a good thing as it eliminates a switch. However if you are trying to use as few switches as possible, and don't need a cutoff, you will want mode 2 as it turns the whole bar on. Mode 3 is the same as 2 only it flashes td/alley lights. Hope this helps, good luck!


We are hard wiring it, no control box, I am going to use one switch to power the bar, I think its just a matter of figuring out the flash pattern I want and hooking that wire up.


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ah ok. You will want to switch the mode 2 wire, then tap 12v on the pattern wire till you find the one you want. IMO the factory patterns for this bar suck, but it does have the ability to make custom patterns. If you are going to set it and forget it, you may want to go that route.


----------



## thejudges69 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thor78;1471211 said:


> Ah ok. You will want to switch the mode 2 wire, then tap 12v on the pattern wire till you find the one you want. IMO the factory patterns for this bar suck, but it does have the ability to make custom patterns. If you are going to set it and forget it, you may want to go that route.


Yes it will be a set it and forget it deal. I don't understand these mode settings, is it a wiring mode?


----------



## thejudges69 (Jan 28, 2010)

countryboy1365;1471185 said:


> Axixtech has a good Product for so called budget bars. Personally i like the Legion unless you need the ability to run 2 colors i.e. plowing and also using for vol ff.
> 
> Ive installed legion bars and imho if your roof mouning it. I always go an pick up a set of the whelen justice strap kit. Im not fond of axix's universal mounts


I don't know if I'd call there bars a budget bar, maybe a voltex is a budget bar, but at 900 for a 49" legion or 1150 for a 54" torrent I don't think that's really a budget bar just my own opinion.


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

No, I wouldn't call it a wiring mode. I just means the bar can run in up to 3 different "flash modes", and if running more than one, the higher numbered mode has priority. I just assumed by only using one switch that you would want mode 2, because mode 1 only flashes the front or the rear not both, and mode 3 flashes the entire bar including takedown & alley lights. This is a 2 cable bar, so you have a power cable running to the battery. Then you have a control cable with 16 wires in it to turn on various modes/functions. You just put a switch on whatever mode or function you want. Here is the install sheet for the torrent, it explains pretty much everything. If you have any other questions, I'll do my best to answer them.

http://www.brookingindustries.com/instructions/1638356314.pdf


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

thejudges69;1471328 said:


> I don't know if I'd call there bars a budget bar, maybe a voltex is a budget bar, but at 900 for a 49" legion or 1150 for a 54" torrent I don't think that's really a budget bar just my own opinion.


I agree, it really seems like a decent product, and I would definitely not put these in the same category as voltex. A "value" bar maybe, considering what you get for the money when compared to other companies.


----------



## thejudges69 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thor78;1471421 said:


> No, I wouldn't call it a wiring mode. I just means the bar can run in up to 3 different "flash modes", and if running more than one, the higher numbered mode has priority. I just assumed by only using one switch that you would want mode 2, because mode 1 only flashes the front or the rear not both, and mode 3 flashes the entire bar including takedown & alley lights. This is a 2 cable bar, so you have a power cable running to the battery. Then you have a control cable with 16 wires in it to turn on various modes/functions. You just put a switch on whatever mode or function you want. Here is the install sheet for the torrent, it explains pretty much everything. If you have any other questions, I'll do my best to answer them.
> 
> http://www.brookingindustries.com/instructions/1638356314.pdf


What I have now is a 4 gauge cable running from the batteries down the frame to where this is mounted, when I flip the switch it activates 2 40 amp breakers and the 4 gauge goes hot, I'd like to hook the power and whichever other wires I need to power the bar into this 4 gauge so when I flip the switch magic happens. Hope you follow my explanation.


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thor78;1471423 said:


> I agree, it really seems like a decent product, and I would definitely not put these in the same category as voltex. A "value" bar maybe, considering what you get for the money when compared to other companies.


just to clarify when i said budget id ment cost effective revering to value not cheep they are both great bars.


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

thejudges69;1471441 said:


> What I have now is a 4 gauge cable running from the batteries down the frame to where this is mounted, when I flip the switch it activates 2 40 amp breakers and the 4 gauge goes hot, I'd like to hook the power and whichever other wires I need to power the bar into this 4 gauge so when I flip the switch magic happens. Hope you follow my explanation.


I think I follow you. I guess that would work so long as the memory recall for the flash pattern (or anything else) does't need a constant 12v source to work, and I have no idea if it does or not. If you choose to wire it that way, I guess the worst case scenario would be the bar would have no memory and default to the 1st flash pattern. I guess I'm just trying to figure out why you would want to.


----------



## thejudges69 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok, here is how its setup now, there is a 4 gauge wire from the batteries to the dash, its fused there and coming out of the fuse holder is the wiring for the 40 amp relays, thos cross the vehicle and the 4 gauge goes out of the cab, down to the frame and back about 20 feet to the lightbar stand. It would be extremely time consuming to run another wire from the batteries to the lightbar. I really want to try to use what I have. as far as memory for the bar, I really don't know how that would work. I'm not familiar at all. I have also posted a pic of where it has to be mounted.


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok, it makes a lot more sense now. I don't see why that wouldn't work for just on & off use. I'll try pulling the fuses from mine tomorrow and see if the memory recall works without constant power.


----------



## thejudges69 (Jan 28, 2010)

I know the 4 gauge is overkill but that was what I needed to power my whelen since the distance was so far. I tried to explain best I can but its easier to show then anything.

I ordered my bar today they said about a week lead time so I'm pretty excited, I was very happy with the price also.


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome, I doubt you will be disappointed with the torrent, it really seems like a decent yet reasonably priced bar. The flash patterns stuck after I pulled the fuses, so I guess you should be fine. I would like to hear your opinion of the bar once you have it and it's up and running. I'm not sure how many people have this bar, but there are next to no reviews on it that I could find when we bought ours. Good Luck!


----------



## thejudges69 (Jan 28, 2010)

I will certainly post a review. What I found on YouTube is if you search torrent lightbar there are several videos from different people, majority of which are shot during the day in the sunlight. Most people do videos in a dark room or a dim lit area to make the bar look brighter. With the videos online regarding brightness outdoors I'm very pleased with what I'm seeing so far. 

I also will say that I bought my bar from strobesnmore.com and Louis who I found out is the owner was a huge help in this decision. All my emails were responded to very quickly and none of my questions went unanswered. So far for customer service I say its been great.

I also spoke direct with brooking industries and Kimber was a huge help as well, he did not push me off and was certainly not rude in anyway. From what I have read online axixtech has a great warranty and I understand that everyone that has had an issue, it has been resolved "hassle free" so I'm pretty excited about this purchase.

Thor, thanks for checking with them fuses out, I think this will be a simple install. I think it will take longer to rebuild the stand it sits on then it will to mount it.

What size fuses do you have in your bar. This is what I'm concerned about, my 4 gauge wire is fused with 80 amp fuses but that was due to my whelen using 2 40 relays, I may have no choice but run a new power cable since I'm sharing my 4 gauge wire with my 2 kc day lighters. And it will more then likely short out the lightbar before it blows an 80 amp fuse.


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

I actually bought and had mine installed by S&M. Louis and the guy that did the install, Chris I believe his name was, were very helpful with me also. Glad to hear Axixtech/Brooking has good CS as well, though hopefully we never need it. I'm not sure why, but there are 2 power wires and fuses going to the bar from the battery. One is a 30A and the other is a 15A, but the install guide says to use one 40A. When I pulled them my switch box still had power, so I know it wasn't for that. LED's don't draw nearly as many amps as strobe or halogen, so as much as it would suck to have to redo, it would be wise to run a new power wire with the proper fuses. Looking forward to the review and maybe some pics, good luck!


----------



## thejudges69 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, I've had the bar about a week now, I'm going to mount it in a couple hours and start wiring, hopefully it will all go smooth. I will keep everyone posted. It took about 3.5 weeks to get the bar. I was a little upset about that but Louis at strobesnmore.com handled it very well and kept me updated on the status.


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sweet, good luck!


----------



## thejudges69 (Jan 28, 2010)

well sorry for not gettin back faster, the bar has been mounted for about a month of so and I love it. its bright and seems like a very rigid bar. I did find out that it can be powered by 1 wire like you said Thor. Thanks for the input.

here is a video of my bar finished


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks great, glad you're happy with it.


----------

